# Droid Bionic wont update



## SILK11B (Apr 24, 2012)

So I have been without my phone for a while, and before leaving, I made that rookie mistake of getting delete-happy and ridding my Bionic of many sensitive items that without would cause crashes and a potential brick. Now that I'm back, I used the R3L3As3Droot and 43V3R Root to bring my phone back to square one so I could actually have a decently working phone and get the updates that have come since I have been away. After everything is back to where it was, I try to download the update automatically (now I am at 5.5.886) to my dismay, I get a "System Update Failed" notice when my phone reboots. So, I downloaded the update, put it on the SD card, and tried to do it manually and see the problem, and I get this:

Verifying current system...
assert failed: apply_patch_check("/preinstall/app/com.motorola.zumocast", [lots of numbers and letters])
E: Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

So I check into this by looking around on this forum and I see "Hey, you are just missing the Zumocast on your preinstalled apps folder. I download it, put it in as /preinstall/apps/com.motorola.zumocast.apk and change the permissions and all. Low and behold?! Nothing happens.

Any insight? Kinda new at this.


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

SILK11B said:


> So I have been without my phone for a while, and before leaving, I made that rookie mistake of getting delete-happy and ridding my Bionic of many sensitive items that without would cause crashes and a potential brick. Now that I'm back, I used the R3L3As3Droot and 43V3R Root to bring my phone back to square one so I could actually have a decently working phone and get the updates that have come since I have been away. After everything is back to where it was, I try to download the update automatically (now I am at 5.5.886) to my dismay, I get a "System Update Failed" notice when my phone reboots. So, I downloaded the update, put it on the SD card, and tried to do it manually and see the problem, and I get this:
> 
> Verifying current system...
> assert failed: apply_patch_check("/preinstall/app/com.motorola.zumocast", [lots of numbers and letters])
> ...


Make sure you don't have anything froze or anything like that


----------



## SILK11B (Apr 24, 2012)

kendive said:


> Make sure you don't have anything froze or anything like that


I never froze anything. I was just "That Guy" that went around and tried to delete bloatware, and accidentally got rid of Yahoo Contacts. But now everything SEEMS to be back in place, but obviously not...


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

If you are trying to get to 902...
I would just use RSDlite and flash the 902 fxz. This method will work if you have a windows pc with 4g of ram.


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

eye__dea said:


> If you are trying to get to 902...
> I would just use RSDlite and flash the 902 fxz. This method will work if you have a windows pc with 4g of ram.


This sounds good... Try this and report back to us.


----------

